# Avocado Dressing TNT



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2010)

This avocado Dressing has a wonderful different taste.. Use over sliced tomatoes, a simple green salad, or your favorite seafood salad. Mash 2 avocados til smooth, add the juice of one lemon,1 Tab. mayo,1-tea. grated onion,salt and pepper to taste. Mix well.In a separate bowl,blend 3/4 c. of you favorite salad oil, I used walnut, and 1/4c. white wine vinegar. Than stir this into the avocado mixture.   
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds wonderful cj!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2010)

kitchenelf said:


> Sounds wonderful cj!


Thanks Elf...It's different and I enjoy it with  Seafood salad and grilled bread, I'm looking forward to summer and home grown tomatoes...
kades


----------



## letscook (Feb 19, 2010)

I love avocado dressing -- i have the dressing a reused ketshup bottle which works great. I love this dressing on this sanwhich - i squirt the dressing ontop of the shrimp also go little less on the tarter sauce.  makes a great sandwhich

Shrimp Po' Bubba's Recipe : : Food Network


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2010)

letscook said:


> I love avocado dressing -- i have the dressing a reused ketshup bottle which works great. I love this dressing on this sanwhich - i squirt the dressing ontop of the shrimp also go little less on the tarter sauce.  makes a great sandwhich
> 
> Shrimp Po' Bubba's Recipe : : Food Network


Yes an avocado dressing  would be so tasty...Thanks for letting me know.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 19, 2010)

Yum!   Kades, how long does it keep in the fridge?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Yum!   Kades, how long does it keep in the fridge?


June, 
this makes 3 cups which seem a lot but with my gang it's gone in one meal. I'll have to see next time by setting a little aside. But being avocado I'd wager not long. When I make my dad's avocado dip it seems to build up that funny gassy smell by the next day when covered and it also starts to turn dark.
kades


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 20, 2010)

June asked the question I was going to ask. I'm pretty sure that it won't keep overnight, so will try smaller quantities.
Kades,when I saw the subject of your post, I knew it had to be from you because you come up with the best recipes.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> June asked the question I was going to ask. I'm pretty sure that it won't keep overnight, so will try smaller quantities.
> Kades,when I saw the subject of your post, I knew it had to be from you because you come up with the best recipes.


Thank you Lyndalou..I've never had enough left to try storing it. I really think it wouldn't be a good idea.
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 20, 2010)

This sounds really good cj!  Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## gage (Feb 20, 2010)

my avacado thing I call salsa for no particluar raisin. 
2 Avacadoes
4-5 tomatillos
juice of one lime
process til fairly smooth
6 or more scallions 
process 4-5 seconds
handfull of cilantro
process til it looks the way you like.
   keeps for a few days , I think it is fairly acidic and that would give it keeping qualities,fridged

I've used this all sorts of ways - with papaya and watercress salad , with seared scallops , or cod . even on natchos. 
by the way , the avacados don't have to be perfectly ripe ,which I like because I am always irritated at the way an avacado puts a timer in your life as soon as you buy it. I live in BC and they are usually days away from ripe when they are in the store ,if you wait to buy one ripe it would be buggered from people squeezing and pokeing at it. Regards Gage


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe gage, we are having pulled pork taco's tomorrow and this will be perfect. I make an avocado dip that my dad taught me, but guac escapes me
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> This sounds really good cj!  Thanks!
> 
> Barbara


Hi Barbara,
it is really good and was a big hit today. I took it to go with cold shrimp for my grand daughters birthday..none left so I guess they liked it
cj


----------

